# Witch’s butter



## Tony Hamlin (Oct 18, 2018)

Orange jelly?




__
Tony Hamlin


__
Oct 18, 2018











  








Image




__
Tony Hamlin


__
Oct 18, 2018







i found a fungus growing on a dead oak log that really resembles witch’s butter but instead of a light buttery yellow it was more of a light


----------

